
Michio Kaku: These Are the Two Paths Humanity Could Take in the Next Century - yodabodega
https://futurism.com/videos/michio-kaku-these-are-the-two-paths-humanity-could-take-in-the-next-century/
======
rukittenme
The "PopSci" crowd is getting tiresome. Kaku and DeGrasse are modern day
clerics for a new age religion.

The European Union is not new. Confederations of autonomous states have
existed under the "Articles of Confederation", under the "Holy Roman Empire",
and under a thousand other names. What these all have in common is the urge to
federalize. Or, to use a different term, nationalize, which seems to be the
boogey man in Kaku's political universe. The EU will centralize more and more
authority. This will make it no more and no less a "type 1 government".

~~~
trowway21
You must be mistaking Kaku for someone else... Kaku is concerned that
dishonest people attempt to control masses using people like Tyson. He
describes two different worlds yes, but rather one where a big government
controls thought with propaganda and by manipulating science, vs one which
does not attempt to do so. Kaku discusses implications of such manipulations
and explorers parallels to history, while DeGrasse Tyson and Bill Nye are
simply tools used to carry out those manipulations, for money. One has been
driven to obscurity by the mainstream media, the other bathes in it's wealth.

~~~
lhuser123
I think Michio Kaku deserves a recognition for his efforts in explaining
things in a way that non scientific people can understand. That's not easy. We
need more like him.

~~~
CryptoPunk
The difficulty of explaining complex concepts in a way that a laymen can
understand is underappreciated.

~~~
lhuser123
Under appreciated and much needed.

------
jimmies
The idea has been proposed in a different branding as the Great Filter
(en.wikipedia/Great_Filter).

There are also other explanations as well. Maybe we're just all simulated (in
an ancestral simulation). Stars and intergalactic systems are just too
cumbersome to simulate all, so maybe whoever programmed us just threw their
hands in the air and said "fuck it," and then make them really darn far and
unreachable. It would be an entertaining thought to me at least, as a lazy
programmer. Here is your 1 mile 3d viewport, anything further than that is not
actually 3d but 2d bitmaps with some clever hacks that make them look like 3d
to you. Fuck it, let's go bowling.

------
rkwasny
Someone should have asked how is his "string theory" going? :)

